
Show HN: Instabug 3.0 (YC W16) – In-app conversations and bug reporting for apps - okgabr
http://blog.instabug.com/2016/02/introducing-instabug-3-0/
======
okgabr
Hi Everyone, I'm one of the cofounders of Instabug. We’re really excited to
show you Instabug 3.0. We've been working on it for the last months, and we’d
love to hear your feedback.

We’ve originally launched on HN almost three years ago
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5526949](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5526949)),
and since then, we’ve been helping apps get their beta testers engaged and
also provide a feedback channel in their live apps. With this update, we’re
adding even more details to the reports that we capture, adding the ability to
attach multiple attachments, and most importantly, we’re closing the feedback
loop by providing our own in-app live support. Give it a try and let us know
what you think, we’re excited to hear your feedback

~~~
jcr
If you file a bug in an app through Instabug, is there any way to check the
status of the bug from within the app?

Have you considered gamification of bug reporting? Things like rewards,
badges, karma points, or similar for the app users (particularly beta testers)
might help to increase the volume of reported bugs.

~~~
okgabr
Currently there's isn't an automated way to see the progress of the bug. The
way it works is that when the developers or the support team mark it as
closed/fixed, they can reply back to the reporter saying something like "We've
fixed it and it will be in our update next week" and you get these replies
inside your app with our in-app conversations.

And yes, we've thought about gamification and rewarding users but didn't get a
chance to experiment it. We had a few interesting discussions with some of our
users and their main concerns was that they're already getting nearly 5x more
feedback when using Instabug in their beta apps which is enough, and that
it'll add an extra step in the process which is validating that the bug is
actually a bug for the reporter to claim the reward. But I'm personally
excited about it and I believe we're experiment it soon.

